# HURTS - Was haltet ihr von den Jungs ?



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2010)

Hällölle liebe Buffies.

Manche werden sie kennen, manche auch vielleicht im Radio gehört haben oder im TV. HURTS mischen grad die Musikszene kräftig auf. Ihre erste Single aus dem Album "Happiness", welches voraussichtlich am 27.08. (diesen Freitag) erscheint, heißt "Wonderful Life". Die Singe ist sofort auf Platz 2 der deutschen Charts eingestiegen sowie in die Top 5 der Downloadcharts. 

Falls ihr den Song noch nicht kennt, hier ist er: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kuwdw7KmGwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Die neue Version wird von YouTube in Deutschland geblockt ...)

Diesen Sommer tourten sie durch Deutschland, wo sie schon eine große Fanbase haben. (Siehe Signatur.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Theo Hutchcraft und Adam Anderson, so heißen die Jungs, haben schwere Zeiten hinter sich, in denen sie Geldprobleme hatten oder einfach der Erfolg ausblieb. Nachdem sie aber auf der Website von The Gurdian (England) zu sehen  und dazu noch unter den Top 5 der "BBC Sound of the Year 2010" vertreten waren, wurde man auf sie aufmerksam. Bei uns sind seit den letzten Monaten auch im Radio zu hören, teilweise auch im TV. Das als kleine Zusammenfassung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach sind HURTS die Newcomer 2010. Ihr Sound ist neu, innovativ und verdammt gut. Sicherlich wird der Vergleich mit Depeche Mode gezogen, aber ich mache das nicht. Klar, der Synthie Sound bleibt gleich, aber alleine von der Lyrik und der Stimme her unterscheiden sie sich doch groß. Und Live sind sie atemberaubend, kenne nur wenige Bands, die Live so viel besser sind als auf CD.

Hier noch Hörproben: Illuminated (Live) , Blood, Tears and Gold , Better than Love und Stay (Sind viele Live Versionen, da die Album Versionen noch streng geheim sind.)

Was haltet ihr von Ihnen ?


----------

